

Ask HN: Switched back to programming at age 35 after 7 years of management - jozi9

I did 5 years enterprise java then 7 years project management. Now I&#x27;m a python&#x2F;django developer at a hipster&#x2F;startup company and feeling like I&#x27;m home.<p>Anyone else? 
What will I do at 40?:)
======
itbeho
48 now and I still love to code. I would recommend to any of my older friends
to keep doing what you love. Contrary to conventional wisdom, there is a ton
of opportunity out there, regardless of age!

------
ishbits
39 here. Held titles such as CTO, Director, Architect and have always managed
to spend at least 75% of my time coding.

Now I'm just a programmer and enjoying it. Thankfully I'm at a company that
values good developers so you don't have to jump to management for that pay
increase.

------
codecrusade
Im 32 trapped in a management quagmire. Long tunnel ahead and clocks ticking I
Code at night but struggling to stay focussed.

Business ears distract more.

------
turnip1979
I'm considering something similar. I code for fun regularly but I worry if
I'll cut it as a modern coder. Check in code to prod on day 1 seems to be a
considered a badge of honor these days. I worry that I'll bring down the site
:-p Also, 7 years ago, methodologies such as SCRUM and TDD weren't pervasive.
How are you adjusting? Also, how did you prep for the technical interview?

~~~
jozi9
I managed scrum teams a lot so I know tdd and xp and the like. As for the
interview, I did a couple of pet projects in the last 1-2 years in the
evenings so I've been able to answer all of the django questions. Plus I'm
awesome:) Just kidding. No I'm not kidding - it's pretty important to be on
the same page with your team/employer.

Also I bought a c64 as 6810 assembly is on my bucket list. So as AI and Lisp.

